# Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen



## baggersee (20. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand eine Bauanleitung für eine Hakenbindemaschine?


----------



## schwedenklausi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

schau mal hier: http://www.fisch-server.de/index.php?cat=c1568_Elektrischer-Hakenbinder.html

schwedenklausi


----------



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

ich denke eine Hakenbindmaschine ist ziemlich schwer zu bauen. entweder von hand knüpfen, haken, die schon an einem vorfach gebunden sind,  oder eine maschine kaufen.


----------



## baggersee (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Genau die habe ich mir bereits vor ca. 20 Jahren von Shakespear gekauft. Die ist absolut spitze und ich möchte sie auch nicht mehr missen #6

Die bindet Haken aber nur so etwa bis größe 18 mit langen Schenkel - Kurzer Schenkel geht nicht!!


----------



## Franky (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Ich nutze diese "Maschine"... 
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/hakenbinden/binden.htm#binden


----------



## Köderbauer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Ich benutze den einfachen ohne Batterie usw.
Funktioniert absolut super, passt in die Hosentasche und ist sehr robust. Etwas Übung ist erforderlich. Ich habe hier übrigens eine Foto-Gebrauchsanleitung eingestellt.
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?d_9004_Hakenbinder1110.htm

und dann unter "Zubehör" die Fotos ansehen.


----------



## baggersee (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Danke Euch zwei.
Ich hatte heute morgen so ein teil in der Hand gehabt. Da gibts eine einfache Plastik und eine etwas stabilere und schwerere Version.
Ich muß mir mal überlegen ob das auch geht. Würde halt die Brettversion mit Stift, Hakenhalter und Kurbel bevorzugen da mir das stabiler erscheint.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Ich muss sagen, das billige Teil ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste. Einzig, wenn man die Spule für das Vorfach mit einer Klemme, am Tisch befestigt, dann ist das Hakenbinden noch einfacher.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

hi 
ich kene dieses hakenbinden garnicht 
kommt man da billiger bei weg?
würde sich villeicht bei mir lohnen denn ich muss eh jedes vorfach immer vorm montieren kürzen also könnt ich sie auch gleich kurz binden


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Ja man kommt etwas billiger bei weg, nur haben die Teile ne Größenbegrenzung für die Haken.

Bis Hakengröße 10 kan ich noch selbst binden (Plättchen) danach ist Sense für mich, zu klein.

Du kannst ja welche auf Vorrat binden und dan aber nicht die 25m Vorfachdispenser nehmen sondern ruhig die 300 m Spulen.


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

@ Eichhörchen:
Man kommt etwas billiger dabei weg, aber das ist eigentlich nur ein "kleiner" Nebeneffekt. Viel wichtiger ist, dass Du Hakengröße, Vorfachstärke und -länge  aufeinander abstimmen kannst, wie es die Situation erfordert. Ich habe noch nirgendwo Haken in Gr. 6 an 0,16er Mono mit 120 cm Länge gefunden, die ich zum Teil in der Weser zum Feedern eingesetzt habe. Mit dem Matchman kriege ich Haken bis Gr. 16 an 0,08 mm Vorfach hin. Danach ist für mich aber auch Schuß, und ganz ehrlich: kleiner als 16er Häkchen hätte ich auch noch nirgendwo gebraucht.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

ja das stimmt mit dem Vorfachstärke und hakengröße auf meine hauptschnur abzustimmen ist mit den fertig gebundenen haken nicht immer machbar 

da werd ich mir ma so ein Eleltr. Hakenbinder zulegen und das mal probieren


----------



## aalandi (19. September 2012)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Schau mal unter feederecke.de dann unter Basteln da ist auch eine 
Hakenbindemaschine


----------



## GeorgeB (20. September 2012)

*AW: Möchte Hakenbindemaschine selber bauen*

Kaum gingen 4 Jahre ins Land, und schwupps .... kam die Antwort.


----------

